# Electric Reverse for Hayabusa Powered Car



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't know how this fits in your "creep through traffic" plans. But I know guys that build mini dunebuggies with Hayabusa engines and they use a flywheel(off an engine) and a regular starter to have reverse....


----------



## cjyvr (Mar 26, 2012)

The starter engaging with a flywheel is always an option. Inexpensive and easy to execute for reverse and forward with some extensive rewiring of the starter unit but, as you point out, not really effective for creeping forward in traffic. Also proven to be not particularly robust with regular use. Good thought though and a great pic.

Any other ideas?

Are there any motors/controllers out there for industrial use that would not be effective in a full blown EV but might work in this situation. Small fork lift or...? Relatively small amount of power and simpler control requirement?


----------

